

Worst subscription cancellation option (ever?) - RudySF

Just tried to cancel my 12society box after getting a bunch of lame stuff from them for the second time in a row.
Here was my option for fully cancelling http://postimage.org/image/5r6y730p9/
======
true_religion
They want to interview you on exit. It's not exactly startling stuff here---in
fact it used to (and probably still is) a selling point on many products that
you have a no-questions asked guarantee because so many stores wanted to
badger you as to "why" you were returning an item.

------
dholowiski
I've had several services that forced me to make a phone call to cancel. World
of Warcraft and Audible specifically (they don't always make you call, but
after you've cancelled/re-subscribed several times you seem to get flagged).

